# EPA "State of the Environment Report"



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FYI from Tom's email,

Background information on the forthcoming draft report "State of the Environment Report" as part of the EPA Environmental Indicators Initiative can be found at http://www.epa.gov/indicators. The release is proposed for November 2002. There is a hotlink available on the page if you would like to be notified when a copy of the draft is 
available. The report has five themes:

human health;
ecological condition;
clean air;
pure water; and
better protected land.


----------

